
Ticketmaster Accused of Hacking Rival Firm’s Database - bpc9
http://variety.com/2017/biz/news/songkick-live-nation-ticketmaster-hacking-1201989759/
======
bpc9
This is really shady if true, and the allegations are pretty specific.
SongKick does something valuable for artists --- namely make sure a decent %
of concert attendees are actually fans. My wife and I saw Adele last year in
LA via her fan club pre-sale on SongKick.

Right when TicketMaster is apparently stealing from SongKick, they are also
pushing to have fan club / fan engagement startups use their new API Platform.
Why should any startup trust TM's API platform with their data after this?

